# 💝💖👑Ava says thanks Elaina we love it!



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We got more goodies in today from Elaina and love love love them! Ava is modeling the Louisdog Boyfriend cardigan layered over the Louisdog Leo tutu dress for a pop of color. The Cardigan looks fabulous with or without anything layered underneath. We also got a Hoodigan and Teddy shirt. Thanks so much Elaina, I am so glad I bought these items from you, they will get lots of use.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Great idea to put the tutu with the cardigan. Love it. Great pieces...what would we do without Elaine!! The boyfriend cardigan is adorable on Ava, it pulls out the tan in her eyebrows and cheeks!😍😍😍😍


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Lol she's just so stinking adorable


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

There's ma girl looking beautiful, love that you have paired the tutu and cardy it looks gorgeous!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> There's ma girl looking beautiful, love that you have paired the tutu and cardy it looks gorgeous!



Hi love!! How'd you guys enjoy the concert? I bet it was a blast!

Ava sends you puppy kisses. I absolutely love this outfit. Ava went on errands with me after, and she looked like such a classy little doll baby. I'm very thankful to Elaina for thinking of me. These are pieces that are nearly impossible to find and sold out. So I'm really happy and lucky to add them to Ava's collection.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

SinisterKisses said:


> Lol she's just so stinking adorable



Thanks so much my dear! Something about black and white long coats is just so magical✨. Ava has really blossomed into such beautiful young lady and I swear every time I take pics of her, her ear fringe seems longer!😀


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> Great idea to put the tutu with the cardigan. Love it. Great pieces...what would we do without Elaine!! The boyfriend cardigan is adorable on Ava, it pulls out the tan in her eyebrows and cheeks!😍😍😍😍



Thanks so much Deb! Elaina is an angel. I love love love layering Louisdog on Louisdog as their pieces are very manageable and easy to layer. I have yet to have the same luck with layering any other brand on brand. I do really love this piece. I hope Lily is enjoying her things from Elaina.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, that got to you fast !!! I only just mailed it on Saturday . 

i'm so happy you love everything. I knew you would ... 

Ava looks beautiful in the boyfreind cardigan. it looks gorgeous layered over the tutu dress . great idea.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> wow, that got to you fast !!! I only just mailed it on Saturday .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was shocked! I actually checked the mail today looking for another package. I was surprised to see yours had made it to me so quickly. I love that each item was still in the plastic and on the LD hanger. I also love that you decorate the packages so cute❤. 

The cardigan is awesome and the bear tee after a quick run in my magical shrinking dryer was a perfect fit. The hoodigan is too big, however it fits Braxton perfect! And that always makes me happy since Braxton is in between sizing in LD.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I was shocked! I actually checked the mail today looking for another package. I was surprised to see yours had made it to me so quickly. I love that each item was still in the plastic and on the LD hanger. I also love that you decorate the packages so cute❤.
> 
> The cardigan is awesome and the bear tee after a quick run in my magical shrinking dryer was a perfect fit. The hoodigan is too big, however it fits Braxton perfect! And that always makes me happy since Braxton is in between sizing in LD.


ya, I always save the plastic covering and the hangers. 
i'm always alittle disappointed when I pay a lot for LD and don't receive the hanger and plastic. I've ordered some hard to find ones from other boutiques and sometimes , they just come in tissue paper. 
I think its fun to decorate the packages. I need to get some more stickers. i'm running out of them 

I have the bear tee for Tootsie . that's a good idea to put it in the dryer. hers is too big on her too. i'm glad the hoodigan fit Brax. I have that one for Tootsie too and I love it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> ya, I always save the plastic covering and the hangers.
> 
> i'm always alittle disappointed when I pay a lot for LD and don't receive the hanger and plastic. I've ordered some hard to find ones from other boutiques and sometimes , they just come in tissue paper.
> 
> ...



Yes I'm always happy when something too big for Ava fits Brax, as my poor baby is really in between sizing in a lot of brands even though she's only 4.4 lbs. Wooflink size 2 is the only true size and brand for her. 
I was hoping Melissa would add the new LD. She may not even know about it. I really must have the muse dress in the chocolate color and the striped color too. It's so pretty 💕. And I hope the order with the Suckright will ship after next week. It's been over a week since we ordered right? I expect 3 weeks for shipping with this brand. Melissa seems pretty busy lately. She probably has a lot on her plate.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > There's ma girl looking beautiful, love that you have paired the tutu and cardy it looks gorgeous!
> ...


We have an amazing time at one direction, we sang and danced all night it was great! 
Everyone must of loves seeing Ava all dressed up, and yeah they are lovely items and Ava looks brilliant!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Auntie Cait is about two seconds away from stealing miss Ava. What a gorgeous girl loving all the outfits! They really bring out her colouring! Little beauty.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks great on her! Adorable!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> We have an amazing time at one direction, we sang and danced all night it was great!
> Everyone must of loves seeing Ava all dressed up, and yeah they are lovely items and Ava looks brilliant!



I hope you took loads of pics! Did your niece like her gifts? I'm glad to hear the two of you had a blast. I'm not a huge One Direction fan but I do think they're an extraordinary group. I do love all sorts of music though but R&B would be my fave. I'm into the new stuff but grew up listening to artists like Anita baker, Luther Vandross, Whitney Houston, and so on.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Auntie Cait is about two seconds away from stealing miss Ava. What a gorgeous girl loving all the outfits! They really bring out her colouring! Little beauty.



Thanks so much pretty lady. How's the job going? 
Neeva is growing up so beautifully. I love that you share her changes with us and that we get to be a part of her growing up. I can't wait til you add your second long coat 😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Looks great on her! Adorable!



Thank you 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yes I'm always happy when something too big for Ava fits Brax, as my poor baby is really in between sizing in a lot of brands even though she's only 4.4 lbs. Wooflink size 2 is the only true size and brand for her.
> I was hoping Melissa would add the new LD. She may not even know about it. I really must have the muse dress in the chocolate color and the striped color too. It's so pretty &#55357;&#56469;. And I hope the order with the Suckright will ship after next week. It's been over a week since we ordered right? I expect 3 weeks for shipping with this brand. Melissa seems pretty busy lately. She probably has a lot on her plate.


Minnie is WL size 2 also but she fits in it snug comfy unless it runs small like the pretty hoodie I just ordered. she needs a size 3 in that one. 
I want the Ma muse too. havnt figured out what color, but , I know i'd like one for Minnie and one for Ellie to start with. then , If I really love it so much, i'll get them another color. I think I may want to wait till the black Friday sale though if I can... I have found a few things for the dogs that were a good price, so i'm expecting a couple packages , hopefully today, i'll get at least one .. 
I put my order in right on Columbus Day... so, its been 2 weeks and 2 days. hopefully, it will be here soon.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > We have an amazing time at one direction, we sang and danced all night it was great!
> ...


Yeah she was over the moon bless her. Personally I didn't like them that much either however last night was so much fun I was surprised what a good time we had!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah she was over the moon bless her. Personally I didn't like them that much either however last night was so much fun I was surprised what a good time we had!



Awe that's awesome to hear. Did anyone else go with you? Or just you and your niece?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah she was over the moon bless her. Personally I didn't like them that much either however last night was so much fun I was surprised what a good time we had!
> ...


Just us two, Curtis took us and picked us up though


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much pretty lady. How's the job going?
> Neeva is growing up so beautifully. I love that you share her changes with us and that we get to be a part of her growing up. I can't wait til you add your second long coat 😍


It's going good, I was at a meeting at the Marriott tonight and scored some free drinks. I'm going to be applying for a huge promotion in Jan so let's see how that goes! She's changing so much she goes in for her spay op on Friday so I'm freaking out a bit. But I'm sure she'll be fine! I do hope to add my second sometime early next year, my two would love that. Neeva is so crazy she's hilarious she's so social which is so great since Pablo won't go near any strange men and kids are just out the question I know he'll nip. How's the rest of your crew doing?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> It's going good, I was at a meeting at the Marriott tonight and scored some free drinks. I'm going to be applying for a huge promotion in Jan so let's see how that goes! She's changing so much she goes in for her spay op on Friday so I'm freaking out a bit. But I'm sure she'll be fine! I do hope to add my second sometime early next year, my two would love that. Neeva is so crazy she's hilarious she's so social which is so great since Pablo won't go near any strange men and kids are just out the question I know he'll nip. How's the rest of your crew doing?



Congrats babe! You go girl! Sounds like you're going to be a busy mama.

Neeva is one beautiful chi. I'm sure her crazy self would love a long haired counterpart to torture😂. Then you'll have two fuzzy crazies running around. 
I can only hope your 2 pond long coat girl ends up with a similar relationship to my Ava and Brax. They really balance one another out. Brax being a cutesy shy girl with a dash of spunk and Ava is my wild child diva. They really balance one another out. Will you go for a Black and Tan Twinsie for Neeva?
My crew is awesome. Thanks for asking.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Super cute! Ava is just too pretty!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Elaina is so awesome. What a great addition to Ava's already beautiful wardrobe. I love the tutu paired with the cardigan. You are so good a pairing for layering. Of course Ava's looking great, the little fashion model that she is.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Super cute! Ava is just too pretty!!



Ava says thanks Camille🐶🐾😍


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Elaina is so awesome. What a great addition to Ava's already beautiful wardrobe. I love the tutu paired with the cardigan. You are so good a pairing for layering. Of course Ava's looking great, the little fashion model that she is.



What would we do without her! I do really love these pieces. 
And thanks! I love layering Louisdog, it's my favorite. Have you seen the new Louisdog? The Ma Muse dress is my favorite. I want the striped one and the brown one for Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Minnie is WL size 2 also but she fits in it snug comfy unless it runs small like the pretty hoodie I just ordered. she needs a size 3 in that one.
> 
> I want the Ma muse too. havnt figured out what color, but , I know i'd like one for Minnie and one for Ellie to start with. then , If I really love it so much, i'll get them another color. I think I may want to wait till the black Friday sale though if I can... I have found a few things for the dogs that were a good price, so i'm expecting a couple packages , hopefully today, i'll get at least one ..
> 
> I put my order in right on Columbus Day... so, its been 2 weeks and 2 days. hopefully, it will be here soon.



There was a Trilly dress that I'd asked Melissa to add, I think I pm'd it to you a while back. She emailed me today that there's only 3 left in xs and they told her that she should go ahead and grab those as they wont be making anymore. I'm kinda nervous that it may be too big on Ava, but I may take a chance anyway. 
Have you seen the Mina sweater? It is so pretty❤


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> There was a Trilly dress that I'd asked Melissa to add, I think I pm'd it to you a while back. She emailed me today that there's only 3 left in xs and they told her that she should go ahead and grab those as they wont be making anymore. I'm kinda nervous that it may be too big on Ava, but I may take a chance anyway.
> Have you seen the Mina sweater? It is so pretty❤


can you post a pic here of the Trilly dress your talking about. you may have showed it to me but my memory is awful. lol. 
yes, I did see the Mina sweater. it looks so pretty ! 

also, I was going to mention to you that yesterday , when I looked at my DC order under my account, I noticed she put a tracking number next to my suckright cats and dogs hoodie for Minnie !!! I messaged her to ask her about that cause I wasn't sure if she meant that was the one she already sent for Ellie but it wasn't . so, they are on there way to us !!! should be here soon. I cant wait. this stupid computer of mine is giving me such problems. its taking me forever to look at all the threads. :-(


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Soooo pretty for the holidays

http://www.chic4dog.com/felpe-pile-per-cani/bomber-arnold-3588.html
http://www.chic4dog.com/maglie-t-shirt-per-cani/maglione-eddy-3583.html


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> What would we do without her! I do really love these pieces.
> And thanks! I love layering Louisdog, it's my favorite. Have you seen the new Louisdog? The Ma Muse dress is my favorite. I want the striped one and the brown one for Ava.


I did see the new LD and I thought Melissa would have added it by now, but I didn't see that she did yet. My favorite is also the Ma Muse dress and the brown one is my 1st choice. I'm just trying to decide if Carolina would love to sit there and chew on all those feathers, lol. She loves to find my cat's toys with feathers and chew on them.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> can you post a pic here of the Trilly dress your talking about. you may have showed it to me but my memory is awful. lol.
> 
> yes, I did see the Mina sweater. it looks so pretty !
> 
> ...



Here's the dress



I see Melissa also added some if the new LD 😍. I may be in over my head here. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all of the things I want. We want. I mean between Suckright, Trilly, Lella Su and LD. Not to mention Pariero and whatever new LD and possible Wooflink that may come out. Sheesh!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> I did see the new LD and I thought Melissa would have added it by now, but I didn't see that she did yet. My favorite is also the Ma Muse dress and the brown one is my 1st choice. I'm just trying to decide if Carolina would love to sit there and chew on all those feathers, lol. She loves to find my cat's toys with feathers and chew on them.



I asked her to upload them this am when we spoke. She emailed me about aTrilly dress id inquired about. Otherwise who knows when they would have been added. Plus, I figured if there's asked for Halloween that I might want to buy one of the new dresses.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> can you post a pic here of the Trilly dress your talking about. you may have showed it to me but my memory is awful. lol.
> 
> yes, I did see the Mina sweater. it looks so pretty !
> 
> ...



I'm going to check right now to see if there is tracking for my order too. I hope so


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I asked her to upload them this am when we spoke. She emailed me about aTrilly dress id inquired about. Otherwise who knows when they would have been added. Plus, I figured if there's asked for Halloween that I might want to buy one of the new dresses.


Just saw my email from DC. She's running a 35% off sale until 11/1, coupon code FALL. I guess I'll be starting on an order tonight and finalize it over the weekend.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Soooo pretty for the holidays
> 
> Maglione in lana per cani | Chic4Dog
> Maglione in lana per cani | Chic4Dog


those are so pretty !!! 



Chiluv04 said:


> Here's the dress
> 
> 
> 
> I see Melissa also added some if the new LD &#55357;&#56845;. I may be in over my head here. I'm feeling overwhelmed with all of the things I want. We want. I mean between Suckright, Trilly, Lella Su and LD. Not to mention Pariero and whatever new LD and possible Wooflink that may come out. Sheesh!


oh, ya. now I remember that dress. its so pretty ! I agree that i'm over my head with what I want. I already put in a big order for Columbus day. I don't think i'll order everything on the next sale... I couldn't possibly. i'll just pick a few of my favorites to order . when there is a 40 percent sale , i'll order much much more


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> those are so pretty !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah because you know there will be a Black Friday sale, plus cyber Monday sale too. Is this. The sale where we get the shoupon things? Or is that Xmas one. Plus you know Pariero will likely have argue clearance sale by end if year. They are due for one. 

If there is a halloween sale. I just may order a Trilly item as I'd like it in advance to check quality and sizing.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I want that trilly dress too !!! is there a size chart for it ? is the next size up available . i'm thinking for Minnie ?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah because you know there will be a Black Friday sale, plus cyber Monday sale too. Is this. The sale where we get the shoupon things? Or is that Xmas one. Plus you know Pariero will likely have argue clearance sale by end if year. They are due for one.
> 
> If there is a halloween sale. I just may order a Trilly item as I'd like it in advance to check quality and sizing.


me too. I may just order just enough or alittle more to get the free shipping. 
I don't think the shoupons are worth it anymore. the first time she had em they were a great deal. now, you cant combine shoupons with sales... so, I didn't think they'd be worth it... 

i'll put my order in on NOv. 1 . the last day of the sale ... i'll probably keep changing my mind on what I want till than. lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I want that trilly dress too !!! is there a size chart for it ? is the next size up available . i'm thinking for Minnie ?



Melissa said that they sent her an email that they could make the dress. But then she got another email saying that they are no longer making it but that there are 3 xs available and that she should go ahead and get them. The dresses are from 2013 and they no longer make this particular one 😥. I looked at the Trilly chart on DC under the Mina sweater. Xs sounds like it could be roomy on Ava but I'm not sure. I may buy it anyway and it will go to Brax if it's too big for Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I also like this one
The Lola dress http://www.chic4dog.com/abitini/lola-3590.html

Amy dress

http://fashion-dog-boutique.com/autunno-inverno-/855-amy-vestito-trillytuttibrilli.html


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> me too. I may just order just enough or alittle more to get the free shipping.
> 
> I don't think the shoupons are worth it anymore. the first time she had em they were a great deal. now, you cant combine shoupons with sales... so, I didn't think they'd be worth it...
> 
> ...



So far my DC order still says tracking. I'm sure it's not too far behind. Though I'm in no rush. Well I am anxious to see how the Suckright dress fits Ava. Then we'll know if it'll work for Ellie.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Since I haven't been ordering from DC quite a full year yet, what are Shoupons?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Since I haven't been ordering from DC quite a full year yet, what are Shoupons?


Elaina can explain it better. But they are coupons you get towards another purchase. I think she dies them at Christmas. Whatever sale she has during Christmas you have to spend a certain dollar amount to use qualify for the shoupon. The shoupon a are then sent to you in the form of an email. I always save mine and use them in the spring.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Sort of off topic but wanted to let you know it appears if you order the Chi egg bed from DC, shipping will cost $21.25. It's not free even if you place a $99.00 order. Also it's showing I have to place an order of $99.00 or more for free shipping. Did Melissa change that? It was always $75.00 and up was free shipping.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Really?! That sucks about the egg bed but I think I'm more shocked about the $99 to get free shipping.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I'll hold off on buying the egg bed until there's a 40 % off sale.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think I'll hold off on buying the egg bed until there's a 40 % off sale.


Figured out the free shipping thing. It went back to $75.00 once I removed the egg bed from my cart. So we're still ok on that. Just bummed on the shipping charge of the egg bed. I'm gonna hold off for now too until a better sale or maybe check what it would cost ordering directly from PetLondon. I could almost have another LD item for that price of shipping.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Figured out the free shipping thing. It went back to $75.00 once I removed the egg bed from my cart. So we're still ok on that. Just bummed on the shipping charge of the egg bed. I'm gonna hold off for now too until a better sale or maybe check what it would cost ordering directly from PetLondon. I could almost have another LD item for that price of shipping.



Oh good lol. Cause that's one of the things that makes shopping on DC so awesome.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Melissa said that they sent her an email that they could make the dress. But then she got another email saying that they are no longer making it but that there are 3 xs available and that she should go ahead and get them. The dresses are from 2013 and they no longer make this particular one &#55357;&#56869;. I looked at the Trilly chart on DC under the Mina sweater. Xs sounds like it could be roomy on Ava but I'm not sure. I may buy it anyway and it will go to Brax if it's too big for Ava.





Chiluv04 said:


> I also like this one
> The Lola dress Vestito in lana per cani | Chic4Dog
> 
> Amy dress
> ...


 
is Melissa listing that dress that only 3 XS are left ? how much is it ? I may want to order one for Ellie too ... 
those other ones are cute too... Lola and Amy, but I like the older style the best . 

i'm not gonna order that chi bed if the shipping is over 20 dollars . :-(. I know its super cute but ... that to me is a deal breaker. we have a lot of beds here anyways , so , I really shouldn't .

Meoshia, I hope you get the suckright rock and roll princess dress before this sale ends cause, I think I may want to order it for this sale, and maybe the muse dress but of course... i'll probably change my mind some more


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Melissa said that they sent her an email that they could make the dress. But then she got another email saying that they are no longer making it but that there are 3 xs available and that she should go ahead and get them. The dresses are from 2013 and they no longer make this particular one &#55357;&#56869;. I looked at the Trilly chart on DC under the Mina sweater. Xs sounds like it could be roomy on Ava but I'm not sure. I may buy it anyway and it will go to Brax if it's too big for Ava.
> ...


 I am assuming she's going to list those 3 xs. Did you look at the size chart? I hope the xs works. 
Michelle and I both decided to hold off I ordering the chi bed. I'd rather wait til a better sale. 
I don't show that my Suckright order has shipped. I'll send M an email tomorrow and ask her. It'd be nice to get it before the sale is over. I hope she gets the Tully dresses up too and I was really hoping for a Lella Su. I gonna ask about Lella Su. Then my order will be 1 Trilli, 1 Lella Su and 1 Ma muse.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> I am assuming she's going to list those 3 xs. Did you look at the size chart? I hope the xs works.
> Michelle and I both decided to hold off I ordering the chi bed. I'd rather wait til a better sale.
> I don't show that my Suckright order has shipped. I'll send M an email tomorrow and ask her. It'd be nice to get it before the sale is over. I hope she gets the Tully dresses up too and I was really hoping for a Lella Su. I gonna ask about Lella Su. Then my order will be 1 Trilli, 1 Lella Su and 1 Ma muse.


I just checked the tracking again on my cats and dogs hoodie for Minnie . ( she must of put both our orders in at the same time, so she probably has been too busy to post the tracking numbers ) . I think I should get it by Saturday if not sooner. it was just sent first class mail, not priority mail, so sometimes first class can be slow... My package left NY early this morning and i'm only in MA, which isn't that far from NY, so... I think i'll get it by Sat if not sooner. I think you may get yours by Sat. too. 

I guess I really should wait to see how the suckright rock and roll princess fits Ava before I order one for Ellie ... i'll wait to see if you get your package by Sat ! then, i'll put my order in on Sun. 
I want the my muse dress and one other thing. not sure what the one other thing will be ...


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> I just checked the tracking again on my cats and dogs hoodie for Minnie . ( she must of put both our orders in at the same time, so she probably has been too busy to post the tracking numbers ) . I think I should get it by Saturday if not sooner. it was just sent first class mail, not priority mail, so sometimes first class can be slow... My package left NY early this morning and i'm only in MA, which isn't that far from NY, so... I think i'll get it by Sat if not sooner. I think you may get yours by Sat. too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you're probably right. Cause it would only make sense for her to have put both Suckright orders in at once. I sure hope I get mine Saturday. I will definitely check. If there's no Lella Su up yet, I'll either get the Suckright party hoodie or a SL puppy pink nouveau bow.

What were the other things you found for the girls? Are they in yet?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Have you seen this?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141814132079


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Yeah you're probably right. Cause it would only make sense for her to have put both Suckright orders in at once. I sure hope I get mine Saturday. I will definitely check. If there's no Lella Su up yet, I'll either get the Suckright party hoodie or a SL puppy pink nouveau bow.
> 
> What were the other things you found for the girls? Are they in yet?





Chiluv04 said:


> Have you seen this?
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=141814132079


ya, i'm sure the suckright company must of sent both at the same time. 
no, I didn't notice that but i'm so hesitant to order the very old pieces from LD . the sizing is so questionable. I remember when I was buying up what they had the the TJ Max stores, I bought up whatever they had and then came home and tried them on the girls and I did end up retuning a bunch that didn't fit right. so , I hate to get stuck with something that isn't really easy to return. if they were super cheap like what I paid at TJ's ( 12.99 and less ) . 
I found some charlottes dress coats in Minnies size like the one I have for Ellie ( the faux fur one I posted a pic of ) , and a different Charlottes dress coat for Ellie , and a few sweaters by Charlottes dress, and a couple tops. they were all less than 25 dollars each. I still haven't tried them all on yet. I just got them yesterday and was busy today. so, I may not keep everything. Got them from Amazon


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm not gonna buy the hoodie either. I have way too much other stuff on my plate to buy lol. 

I've probably seen the Charlottes dress stuff you found on Amazon. I'm not crazy about the coats I've seen so far, but I did see some tops that were cute. But opted out of buying them. I do love those Charlottes dress sweaters I asked Melissa to add. Hopefully they will go up soon too. Can't wait to see your girls in their new things.


----------

